# 2005 NSX



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

This baby Looks heLLLa Nice!!!!


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Holy sh*t! That is a sweet ride, hands to honda design and engineering, any specs on the car? Look at those tiny side mirrors heh, wonder what the type r looks like, probably dazzled with carbon fiber.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Damm, nice ass car! How many horses are powering that engine?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

too bad the production version will probably be heavily detuned and not as good looking









Mark


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

how much?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Damn thats nice as sh*t. And knowing NSXs its prolly gonna be 90K+


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I totally agree with mdemers883

The auto manufacturers get you all hot and bothered at the auto shows


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It's all the same company, but will they be putting the NSX under the Honda name now? I can't help but notice the Honda "H" on the hood of the car...

Anyways, it's still hella nice...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Honda is the same as Acura. Just diff name. Same car.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

eh ive always hated NSX's waster of money a 286 horsepower car for 90gs f*ck that i'll to skylines and Supras which are like 302 and 320 hp....wait'll the new revised concepts come out you guysll wet your pants

oh and btw i saw a jet black '00 nsx in the parking lot of K-Mart and my LFS


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

ICe EleMenT9 said:


> Honda is the same as Acura. Just diff name. Same car.


Um, did you read what I said...duh...

Mkay, I'll say it again:



dracofish said:


> It's all the same company, but will they be putting the NSX under the Honda name now? I can't help but notice the Honda "H" on the hood of the car...
> 
> Anyways, it's still hella nice...


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

all i kno is thats a sweet ride!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hondas dont have enough torque though.............plus this looks like a rip off the Autobacs car the gas saver


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

damn thats all i can say is damn


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice...I hope they give it more than a pansy little V6 this time..


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

dracofish said:


> It's all the same company, but will they be putting the NSX under the Honda name now? I can't help but notice the Honda "H" on the hood of the car...
> 
> Anyways, it's still hella nice...


 If you look through the windshield, you'll notice it's right-hand drive. That's the Japanese version, and in Japan, all cars are sold under the Honda emblem as opposed to North America, where they have Honda, and then Acura, for the more luxurious cars.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Sunman222 said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > It's all the same company, but will they be putting the NSX under the Honda name now? I can't help but notice the Honda "H" on the hood of the car...
> ...


:nod:

same goes for Toyota-Lexus, Nissan-Infiniti, etc.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

Skeelo said:


> Nice...I hope they give it more than a pansy little V6 this time..


 due to the fact that it's honda, they won't. all japanese cars are pathetic 4 and 6 cylinders.


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Overpriced and underpowered...


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> Skeelo said:
> 
> 
> > Nice...I hope they give it more than a pansy little V6 this time..
> ...


 Japanese companies use V-8s just like other companies but they usually dont have to since their v-6 engines can usually hang with an american v-8.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

that thing is sweeet!

i wanna drive it to vegas

id rather have a japenese V8 than an american V8, their just more technologically advanced, but until tehy do, ill stick with my american V8


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Skeelo said:


> Overpriced and underpowered...


 i agree, but still looks bad ass though


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ima still waitin for toyota's concept car..........


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

you people realy show how lil you know about Honda & Acura. The show is in japan, In Japan all acura's are called Honda's becuase of taxes. In america becuase of the way people think, they still think diffrent cars, diffrent people. They are not. However acura's are upgraded. However either way, yes i think they are underpowerd. But you can put a blower on them, and get 400 horse with still factory warentee, and i know a few guys with them with over 600 - 700 horse. There is even a 1900 horsepower one.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> ill stick with my american V8


 ...or the American V-10 that's in your avatar!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

WOnder if they will still be mid-engine?? Ive driven one and with the mid engine it makes the car so well balanced can handle sharp curves at VERY high speeds (dealership guy was crying lol). And even with a v6 they arent slow. My 300gt has a v6 pushing somewhere around 400hp with an upgraded turbo system and a better intake. BTW have any of you seen the new dodge chargers?? Supposed to go into production in 04. I think thats gonna be the next car i buy.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

bobme said:


> you people realy show how lil you know about Honda & Acura. The show is in japan, In Japan all acura's are called Honda's becuase of taxes. In america becuase of the way people think, they still think diffrent cars, diffrent people. They are not. However acura's are upgraded. However either way, yes i think they are underpowerd. But you can put a blower on them, and get 400 horse with still factory warentee, and i know a few guys with them with over 600 - 700 horse. There is even a 1900 horsepower one.


 Actually I believe your wrong!

Acuras arent known in Japan as Hondas due to taxes. Honda was the original brand and entered the US market as Honda. When they were looking to bring out the high performance models (NSX, Integra, etc.) they didnt have the right brand image from previous cars sold, so they created the Acura brand. To the best of my knowledge, USA is the only place the Acura brand exists, I know for certain it doesnt in Japan or Europe.

What you say about getting 400 horses out of them so easily maybe right, as have never looked into it myself. But getting 600-700 would cost a lot of money, not saying its impossible just expensive! And lastly, a 1900bhp NSX I certainly doubt, infact I know it doesnt exist! Fact!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I concur with CraigStables regarding a 1900bhp NSX. How can Honda comeup with a 1900bhp NSX, when their Formula 1 car, the Lucky Strike BAR-Honda doesn't even have 900 horsepower?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > you people realy show how lil you know about Honda & Acura. The show is in japan, In Japan all acura's are called Honda's becuase of taxes. In america becuase of the way people think, they still think diffrent cars, diffrent people. They are not. However acura's are upgraded. However either way, yes i think they are underpowerd. But you can put a blower on them, and get 400 horse with still factory warentee, and i know a few guys with them with over 600 - 700 horse. There is even a 1900 horsepower one.
> ...


 His name is adam grestke? he drives te Nitto drag car twin turbo, metholl powerd car, try again sucka.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Bobme....you might've spelled Adam's last name incorrectly and the 1900bhp "might've" been embellished (give or take a few 100bhp's), but I stand corrected.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

bobme said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 methanol fueled drag cars dont count! But still think 1900hp is a bit too much!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes but i was just trying to make a point, It can be done, has been done. If some one had the money, they could, in account, do the same to thier car on the street.

I also like to point out, the car ran sh*t and timed sh*t, even more becuase of its seepd to power, so they called it and now run a Honda 2002 Si with the same engine.

Also, i was @ the race track when adams NSX Blew up. Whoops.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> eh ive always hated NSX's waster of money a 286 horsepower car for 90gs f*ck that i'll to skylines and Supras which are like 302 and 320 hp....wait'll the new revised concepts come out you guysll wet your pants
> 
> oh and btw i saw a jet black '00 nsx in the parking lot of K-Mart and my LFS


 Skyline? the jap verson? It'll take a lot more to get it over her not to mention you have to make it smog legal too which will detune your car a lot. You can not cheat out the smog test now with the dyno so how can you say you rather get the skyline? BTW: i've read the g35 runs the same engine as the skyline r34. I dont how much much truth it holds to that but that would be cool.

As for the supra, HP doesnt prove that they will always be the top dog. NSX is known for its superier handling. They said it handles like one of the top sports car. Till this day, car enthusaist will say the NSX is a great sports of its time and will pick a NSX anytime over a supra. The supra is the largest and heaviest jap engine in America hence bad handling. Not to mention its also very heavy. Your a noob when all you are about is just the HP. There are alot more things to it to make a good car.

My g35 can beat a supra =) And my car is NA! woot woot


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Your G35 is basically the new Skyline its just without the soon to come turbo and all wheel drive. I know the 4 door G35s are going to have optional the attessa all wheel drive system that was in the old skylines.Im not sure if theyll ever bring the turbocharged all wheel drive version over here to the states though. Also Im pretty sure the old skyline R34 had a inline 6 not a 3.5 v-6 like your g35. I doubt a stock G35 would be able to beat the last model supra turbo in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

the g35 coupe is the car i want so damn bad put two 10s in the back with some 20" chrome sprewhels and some engine work thats the sh*t right there


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

There is a tack movie from japan, F50, Lambo 2000 avery model. NSX, 911 Turbo, Sky line, and Supra.

It was a road track, many turns and swins if you would. the hole time, the race was the F50, NSX, Lambo, 911, Sky Line, Supra last. These cars where 100% stock.
the last stright away, the lambo with its top end, pulled into second, and the 911 into 3rd. However in the turns and stuff, the F50, with the NSX nipping toe and heal all the way. Even one time, toke frist, not for long.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

The skyline is said to be coming to the US in 2 years. Its coming in all wheel drive and twin turbo. Its gonna cost at least 70k says the dealer.

My g35 runs low 14's to high 13's. I dont know how i can do because i just broke it in and im still getting use to the clutch and i havent gone up to the tracks yet. I would say the g35 would at least run neck to neck to the supra if it cant beat it.

NSX rules in the handling department!!!!!!!!!!

The G35 does not really need boxes for the car. Get the prem package, the sound from the 8 speakers are already mad crazy!!! But of course boxes would be good but it would definitly void your warenty. About the bigger rims. i wouldnt suggest it because you will need very thin tires so with every bump, rock, anything your risking getting your rim dented. This car comes with 18"s. 18" is the max you should be running if your driving your car around daily and regulary. 19 and up are only for show unless you have some other sort of car. But this is suppose to be a sport car not a show car.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> The skyline is said to be coming to the US in 2 years. Its coming in all wheel drive and twin turbo. Its gonna cost at least 70k says the dealer.
> 
> My g35 runs low 14's to high 13's. I dont know how i can do because i just broke it in and im still getting use to the clutch and i havent gone up to the tracks yet. I would say the g35 would at least run neck to neck to the supra if it cant beat it.
> 
> ...


 your g35 will run high 14's. if you want a fast japanese car, buy a brand new nissan altima. 14 flat and 100mph, and its a 4 door with lots of room. if you're looking for fast acceleration, you won't get it with a japanese car. i think carcraft put it best when they wrote this:

"In: spending $2,000 to get a new camaro into the 11's"
"Out: spending $10,000 to get a new civic into the 12's"


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

what does a stock grand cherokee 5.2 liter get on the 1/4 mile?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

motor trend tested the 97 supra turbo and it had a 5.1 o-60, and a 13.6/106.0mph 1/4 mile. motor trend also tested the g35 coupe and it ran a 5.8 0-60, and a 14.23 1/4 mile so with equal drivers a g35 wouldnt have a chance. Also an Altima would get burned by a g35 motor trend tested the altima at 6.3 0-60, and 14.7 1/4 mile time.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Thank you for clarfiying.... Was the g35 coupe a 6mt that you put up?

LoL a altima not even a maxiuma beating my g35 hahahahaha.... my g35 running high 14s hahahahah.... boy you had your facts all jacked up.

with 10k i can make a civic go 9-10sec, what you are you talking about 12sec


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

yeah it was a 6spd manual the sedan was like .3 or .4 slower on the 1/4. or for 2,000$ you can make a lancer evo or wrx hit 10's.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

excuse me here, dont tank about hondas when you know jack sh*t n crap about them people.

A stock honda civic HX runs 15.00 bone stock. With a POS home made turbo kit, with out intercooler it runs high 13's. That home made kit costs like 750-1000. Lil tuning, and some other work, or lets say, 3-6k And you got a 11-12 second car.

The nerv of some people


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

akio525 said:


> motor trend tested the 97 supra turbo and it had a 5.1 o-60, and a 13.6/106.0mph 1/4 mile. motor trend also tested the g35 coupe and it ran a 5.8 0-60, and a 14.23 1/4 mile so with equal drivers a g35 wouldnt have a chance. Also an Altima would get burned by a g35 motor trend tested the altima at 6.3 0-60, and 14.7 1/4 mile time.


 i'm not sure where you got your motor trend facts, the show i was watching was called motor trend, and they got the altima a 14 flat at 100 mph.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Thank you for clarfiying.... Was the g35 coupe a 6mt that you put up?
> 
> LoL a altima not even a maxiuma beating my g35 hahahahaha.... my g35 running high 14s hahahahah.... boy you had your facts all jacked up.
> 
> with 10k i can make a civic go 9-10sec, what you are you talking about 12sec


 and i got the high 14 from the manufacterers website, wise ass. the altima would beat it, facts don't lie.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

bobme said:


> excuse me here, dont tank about hondas when you know jack sh*t n crap about them people.
> 
> A stock honda civic HX runs 15.00 bone stock. With a POS home made turbo kit, with out intercooler it runs high 13's. That home made kit costs like 750-1000. Lil tuning, and some other work, or lets say, 3-6k And you got a 11-12 second car.
> 
> The nerv of some people


 honda's suck balls, period. grow some balls and buy a man's car.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > excuse me here, dont tank about hondas when you know jack sh*t n crap about them people.
> ...


 Honestly, you might hate Hondas or any imports because of their superior speed by adding modifications which in comparison would beat alot of high priced sports car and still maintaining a smalled price tag than what you paid for 'em. I know guys with CRX's, Civics and Integs that would def beat the crap of a Cobra, Chevelle, Corvette, and even top priced imports like NSX and Supras. Alot of folks who've been in the scene before, like I was, can vouche by personal experience or have it recorded on video.

So please dont start an Import vs domestic war again. We had so many threads about it on different occasions that it became a flame war. Also, remember.. Hondas, Mitsu, and Toyota's arent the ONLY imports. Lamborghini's, Ferrarri's and Porches should be something to be considered.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Motor Trend the magazine I trust what Im reading right in front of me as opposed to what you think you remember hearing. Im not lying its all in writing. the issue date is 1/02 they tested a 5spd altima and it had a 14.7 1/4 mile at 96.9 mph and a6.3 0-60. in the 5/02 issue the automatic altima had a 6.6 0-60 and a 15.0 93.8 1/4 mile. You cant look at the manufacturers claims on speed since the are obviously biased you need to look at a third party. The Altima runs a detuned version of the 3.5 v-6 that the G35 has and will get burned by a g35 coupe 6spd guaranteed. the front wheel drive altima has a 240 hp version of the 3.5 v-6 while the g35 coupe is rear wheel drive and gets 280 hp from the 3.5 v-6. How do you figure a front wheel drive car with a weaker engine is going to beat a car with rear wheel drive and 40 more hp? Do you really think Nissan would allow one of their lowest level cars to be faster than their top of the line sports cars. Also lets not get into a domestic import war because its pointless and its hard to tell import from domestic now that many chevys and fords are made in china and mexico while a lot of japanese cars like camrys and accords are made here in america.

P.S. in the road and track magazine they had the g35 sedan automatic hittin 14.7/95.2 mph 1/4, and 6.2 0-60 while they tested the automatic altima and it only hit 15.4/90.9 mph 1.4, and 7.1 0-60. the g35 is from the 7-02 issue and the altima is from the 2-03 issue since you probably wont believe me. Also your manly Altima cant even beat a new v-6 accord. New v-6 accord auto hit a 6.6 0-60 and 15.0/94.9 mph 1/4 mile while in the same motor trend it has the altima auto hit 6.6 0-60 and 15.0/93.8 mph 1/4 mile. Altimas are not as fast as you think


----------



## marquettelawmike (Sep 21, 2003)

I like my new Acura RSX Type S. mid 14s in the 1/4 and it is a nice smoothe, comfortable daily driver. I really can't see myself buying the NSX though because for that kind of money I think I would want a little more.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Read a few mags... my g35 coupe 6mt runs 14.1 blah, a lot of car mags dont use the same drivers to speed test thats why you guys get all wacky times. My buddy went to the tracks and got a 13.8 on a stock g35 coupe 6mt


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Motor Trend the magazine I trust what Im reading right in front of me as opposed to what you think you remember hearing. Im not lying its all in writing. the issue date is 1/02 they tested a 5spd altima and it had a 14.7 1/4 mile at 96.9 mph and a6.3 0-60. in the 5/02 issue the automatic altima had a 6.6 0-60 and a 15.0 93.8 1/4 mile. You cant look at the manufacturers claims on speed since the are obviously biased you need to look at a third party. The Altima runs a detuned version of the 3.5 v-6 that the G35 has and will get burned by a g35 coupe 6spd guaranteed. the front wheel drive altima has a 240 hp version of the 3.5 v-6 while the g35 coupe is rear wheel drive and gets 280 hp from the 3.5 v-6. How do you figure a front wheel drive car with a weaker engine is going to beat a car with rear wheel drive and 40 more hp? Do you really think Nissan would allow one of their lowest level cars to be faster than their top of the line sports cars. Also lets not get into a domestic import war because its pointless and its hard to tell import from domestic now that many chevys and fords are made in china and mexico while a lot of japanese cars like camrys and accords are made here in america.
> 
> P.S. in the road and track magazine they had the g35 sedan automatic hittin 14.7/95.2 mph 1/4, and 6.2 0-60 while they tested the automatic altima and it only hit 15.4/90.9 mph 1.4, and 7.1 0-60. the g35 is from the 7-02 issue and the altima is from the 2-03 issue since you probably wont believe me. Also your manly Altima cant even beat a new v-6 accord. New v-6 accord auto hit a 6.6 0-60 and 15.0/94.9 mph 1/4 mile while in the same motor trend it has the altima auto hit 6.6 0-60 and 15.0/93.8 mph 1/4 mile. Altimas are not as fast as you think


 Trust what i remember hearing? it was on the motor trend tv program, i'm sure if you have ever watched that show they take the cars and do all sorts of tests on them and give the people reviews, much like they do in motor trend magazine. This show was aired sometime early summer or late spring '03, not early '02. how do i figure a lowered powered fwd car beats a higher powered rwd? lets see, since they are both front engine, the fwd car definately has more traction off the line. less wheel spin = more traction. another thing.......horsepower has less bearing in the 1/4 time than torque does, the G35 has 270 ft/lbs of torque and weighs 3400lbs. the 2003 Altima has 246 ft/lbs of torque, and weighs 3197lbs. lighter weight + better traction + comperable power = faster acceleration. now i have no doubts in my mind that the G35 is faster top end, but for quarter mile.....i'd have to see two professional identical drivers race them and the G35 win to prove to me you're right. the g35 looks nicer though, and i would rather have it than the altima. but nothing beats a 5.0 87-93 style.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> perrogoma said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 you can put your wrx honda integra sh*t against stock american cars and say "oooo its faster its faster" stick half the money you put into your jap sh*t into any v8 domestic and your jap has lost. btw, i don't hate japanese cars because they are fast, i respect people who make their cars fast. i hate them because i see many, many people put thousands of dollars into their cars and all it does is make them look like a god damn space shuttle. then they lose to my old '89 buick lesabre or my '92 sonoma. i think my friend maddox put it best:

http://maddox.xmission.com/civic.html

read it and weep.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i didnt spend a dime on my car as far as looks go. I spent it all on engine and thats it. and i lowerd it with Koni coilovers, the same installed on the lambos. So, what do i drive.. well i take it to Auto crosses, and drag race it. So i drive a race car, and a daily car. I will be installing a roll cage also.
you spend 25k on your mustang just buying it, ill spend 4k on buying my car, and 5k for turbo, 9k and ill kick your ass to hell and back. Oh well, sorry :smile:


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

bobme said:


> i didnt spend a dime on my car as far as looks go. I spent it all on engine and thats it. and i lowerd it with Koni coilovers, the same installed on the lambos. So, what do i drive.. well i take it to Auto crosses, and drag race it. So i drive a race car, and a daily car. I will be installing a roll cage also.
> you spend 25k on your mustang just buying it, ill spend 4k on buying my car, and 5k for turbo, 9k and ill kick your ass to hell and back. Oh well, sorry :smile:


 haha, i'd laugh at the fool who bought a 87-93 stang for 25 grand. i do complement you on buying only performance parts, you are one in a thousand my friend. you can drop a few grand into a 5.0 and it is extremely fast, you can't argue with that. and i won't argue that a 25k new mustang is a worthless investment.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > Motor Trend the magazine I trust what Im reading right in front of me as opposed to what you think you remember hearing. Im not lying its all in writing. the issue date is 1/02 they tested a 5spd altima and it had a 14.7 1/4 mile at 96.9 mph and a6.3 0-60. in the 5/02 issue the automatic altima had a 6.6 0-60 and a 15.0 93.8 1/4 mile. You cant look at the manufacturers claims on speed since the are obviously biased you need to look at a third party. The Altima runs a detuned version of the 3.5 v-6 that the G35 has and will get burned by a g35 coupe 6spd guaranteed. the front wheel drive altima has a 240 hp version of the 3.5 v-6 while the g35 coupe is rear wheel drive and gets 280 hp from the 3.5 v-6. How do you figure a front wheel drive car with a weaker engine is going to beat a car with rear wheel drive and 40 more hp? Do you really think Nissan would allow one of their lowest level cars to be faster than their top of the line sports cars. Also lets not get into a domestic import war because its pointless and its hard to tell import from domestic now that many chevys and fords are made in china and mexico while a lot of japanese cars like camrys and accords are made here in america.
> ...


 Just check another source since like car and driver, road and track, or motor trend online or go look at the magazines at the store. I dont want to continue arguing this when all you gotta do is look it up to see that youre wrong. Second a front engine rear wheel drive car will always have the advantage on take offs over a front engine front wheel drive. when accelerating most of the weight goes to the rear not the front and also the G35 has wider stickier tires and a stiffer suspension for improved traction. Obviously you are not believing me so go look it up on some websites or ask some educated people and theyll all tell you the same thing as me. Stop basing all your knowledge on something around one TV show and go check some websites or something then come back and argue.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

akio525 said:


> perrogoma said:
> 
> 
> > akio525 said:
> ...


 you say this sh*t to me when you base all your argument off of one magazine? can anyone say hypocrit? you didn't address the fact that the altima weighs over 200lbs less and nearly the same torque. it is true that during acceleration back wheel drive cars have more traction, thats just it _acceleration_ take off the added engine weight will stop the wheelspin.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

lets not get into a import domestic argument sinc eboth have their valid points. A old mustang would beat most other cars on the straightaway but I prefer cars that are not only fast but can handle well and be reliable at the same time. Lets say you took a new ford tbird or mustang gt and put 2,000$ into it and you took a lancer evo or wrx and put 2,000$ into it. The Mustang would probably be in the high 11's and the tbird might be hitten mid 13's. The evo and wrx would both easily be in the 11's and would be able to out handle both american cars and keep their japanese reliablity. Not to mention with the evo and wrx youll still be able to drive around with 3 of your friends comfortably. But if you were to put 50K$ into all those cars the mustang probably would have the quickest 1/4 but wont be able to turn worth a crap.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Im basing it on the car and driver magazine and website, road and track magazine, and motor trend magazine and website so I did my research go do yours.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

you still didn't address the fact that the weight is less and the torque is comperable.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

The weight is not a big enough difference to make the altima faster and also the 24 lbs of torque makes enough difference to make the G35 coupe faster. BTW the curb weight of the coupe is not 3400 lbs but 3369 lbs and the sedan is 3435 lbs. Im guessing your numbers are mostly estimated since they all seem to have perfectly rounded numbers. 3400 lbs and 14.0 seconds 1/4 mile. Just check some known websites like car and driver, road and track, or motor trend so we can end this discussion.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

akio525 said:


> The weight is not a big enough difference to make the altima faster and also the 24 lbs of torque makes enough difference to make the G35 coupe faster. BTW the curb weight of the coupe is not 3400 lbs but 3369 lbs and the sedan is 3435 lbs. Im guessing your numbers are mostly estimated since they all seem to have perfectly rounded numbers. 3400 lbs and 14.0 seconds 1/4 mile. Just check some known websites like car and driver, road and track, or motor trend so we can end this discussion.


 haha weight doesnt make a difference, weight is probably the biggest.....if not 2nd biggest factor in acceleration. how do you explain how an 2500 lb rx7 with a 140 ft/lb torque engine could beat a much heavier and more powered.....lets say buick lesabre?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I cant believe you guys are still aruging if the G35 is faster than the altima! G35 is faster than a damn altima. I would spank that sh*t!!!!!! Can a altima beat a 350? The 350 is basically a G35. Some people are too stubborn to admit they are wrong.... im tired of trying top prove, you think what you want to think and watch one day you go head to head with a G35 and watch you get left in the dust!


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> I cant believe you guys are still aruging if the G35 is faster than the altima! G35 is faster than a damn altima. I would spank that sh*t!!!!!! Can a altima beat a 350? The 350 is basically a G35. Some people are too stubborn to admit they are wrong.... im tired of trying top prove, you think what you want to think and watch one day you go head to head with a G35 and watch you get left in the dust!


 statistics dont lie my friend. like i said before i'd rather have the g35 just because of the way it looks, the altima does have faster acceleration. also the altima has more acceleration than the maxima as well, so dont try that bullshit again.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

what NSX hasn't looked nice, seriously. If I had 90 grand to spend I would spend it on this car. High revving engine, Quality contrcution, reliability and good looks


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Stop arguing it and just check the websites. Why are you avoiding them ?


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Stop arguing it and just check the websites. Why are you avoiding them ?


 where do you think i got my information from? i got the weights and torques from the website. i'm not going to argue any further because we both obviously won't give in, but i'll leave you with this.

if you put the same amount of money into a jap car as a 5.0, the 5.0 will win.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

As for your rx-7 and buick lesabre there are way too many variables to put it all on weight and second of all I never said weight doesnt matter I said the 200lbs or so wont make a big enough difference to make the altima faster. JUST GO CHECK THE WEBSITES FOR CAR AND DRIVER, ROAD AND TRACK, AND MOTOR TREND STOP ARGUING THIS AND JUST GO CHECK.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop arguing it and just check the websites. Why are you avoiding them ?
> ...


So since you went to those websites Im sure you saw that the 1/4 mile time on the g35 coupe was faster than the altima. If you saw otherwise please give me the adress for the website so I can see. Also make sure the 1/4 mile times for both cars are from the same source before you try and compare two different magazines results.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

yeah but a 5.0 isnt as nice dude.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> yeah but a 5.0 isnt as nice dude.


 everyone has their opinions


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Im still waiting Perrogoma for you to check some magazines or websites and show me one that has the altima with a faster 1/4 mile time than the g35 coupe.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow this is cool! I cant wait to see who is right on this one!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

LoL..you can see for yourself at caranddriver.com click on reviews and road tests and check the altima and g35. Or you can go to motortrend.com click on road tests for Sedans. The coupes numbers arent on the site but the 6speed g35 sedan 14.2 is and beat the 5 speed altimas 1/4 mile time of 14.6.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Perrogoma- Im still waiting............


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop arguing it and just check the websites. Why are you avoiding them ?
> ...


 i thought i told you i my quote.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> perrogoma said:
> 
> 
> > akio525 said:
> ...


 So since you went to those websites im sure you saw theyre 1/4 mile times too. Did any have the altima with a faster 1/4 mile timethan the g35 coupe? I dont think so........


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Perrogoma- Im still waiting for you to admit that the g35 coupe is faster. If you looked at those sites then you had to have seen the 1/4 mile times.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

pero got owned like a biotch!!!


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> pero got owned like a biotch!!!


 yeah i sure did, except for the fact that the articles he takes his information from is from the same company that made the show that i watched that put the altima in at a 14 flat 1/4 mile at 100 mph.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > pero got owned like a biotch!!!
> ...


 The motor trend was the same as the tv show you watched but car and driver and road & track are not. So now this debate is over now that you agree the g35 tested faster right?


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

top end, yes. acceleration, far from it.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> top end, yes. acceleration, far from it.


 So youre still claiming the altima has a faster 1/4 mile time than the g35 eventhough car and driver, motor trend, and road and track all said the g35 tested faster. i know you checked those sites and saw that the g35 coupe is faster so just admit it.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > pero got owned like a biotch!!!
> ...


 doesnt 14 flat and 100mph sound a little like an estimated test. If they really did the test correctly the numbers should have 1 or 2 decimal points after the time and mph. Just admit it you know all the sources you checked backed up me saying the g35 has a faster 1/4 mile time than the altima.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

think kinda heavy now..







bad bad.. the old ones will kill it... how sad


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

The NSX must be Japan's most respected car not only for looks but for its performance. Also just to jump over on the other side of the fence why did chevy copy the NSX's design and make it a corvette one. You know the door wedge look. Just a thought I having been thinking about. Also I hate camaros and corvettes they all think they are fast just because they drove it off the dealership lot. Chevelles is were its at a full bodied steel car. No plastic crap here.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Outside of Japan the nsx is probably the most respected but in japan hondas are not looked at as highly as nissans and toyotas for racing. I noticed the future vets similiarity towards to nsx too but at least theyre on the right track to improving the look and aerodynamics.


----------

